# jail and X question



## roelof (Sep 11, 2012)

Hello, 

I want to make a programm enviroment in jails.
This is because I want to use rvm (Ruby Version manager)

But now I wonder if I can have X in the jail so I can see the result in a browser when I do  `# ruby server`

As I understand the documentation right is because rvm is in jail the installed version of Ruby is also only avaible in jail.

Roelof


----------



## jnbek (Sep 11, 2012)

You can use xorg-vfbserver and x11vnc to emulate an Xorg environment inside a jail. the virtual frame buffer server can be configured to any depth, resolution, etc you want, it will run pretty much everything too, Chromium, Pidgin, etc.. you simply specify all your desired args on the command line:

/usr/local/bin/Xvfb :2 -screen 0 1440x900x24

The above will emulate an X server with 1 screen with a depth of 24 bits and resoltion 1400x900. 

Check out the Xvfb manpage for a full list of options.


----------

